#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [製作] 動物DIY(何?

## KUBI kitsune

再家也可以這樣玩喔!!!(被打

----------


## 狼王白牙

用的材料是隨手可得的耶!!

睡袋..手套..衣服..球拍..
只要有心 人人都可以隨地變身喔  :狐狸爽到:

----------


## lion

我真的很想打他耶!!
害我笑得太激動 跌坐到地板上 
(被同事圍觀@@|||)

大家(特別是國中高中)回家試試看
看會不會被媽媽....
在學校肯定被...
那就體育課做吧~ 
老師點名:某某 
生:有~ 
師:......
(保證體育期末當掉~)

雖說很有創意 不過實作後
 :狐狸爽到:  腦殘程度不輸天線寶寶

----------


## 熾祈

看了之後只有一個表情，就是囧
不過這個創意倒是挺新奇的ＸＤＤ

----------


## 野狼1991

看完後整的愣住了
原來每人都有變身的淺能阿~!(大嘆)
但這樣一做感覺也怪腦殘的XD
但有幾張我看好久
都看不出他的身體是怎嚜拐過去的(遠目)
但這樣萌起面來也怪恐怖的XD

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

袋鼠右邊的那個晏看不懂ˊˋ
那是水生生物嗎@@"!?!?
XD

那應該是特化型腦殘之擬化動物的人行生物!!(滅)

----------


## 逆

以上所有圖片都指向一個結論...

不管扮裡面哪個，別人都不會知道你是誰XDDD
適合闔家大小相扮出遊啊!(握爪)

----------


## 笨狗~~

好讚= ˇ =
難怪人家說人的潛能是無限的...
這樣還蠻有意思的說~
而且用的道具都是平常都有用到的QQ
只是在家裡這樣玩...
一定會被罵笨蛋吧ˊˇˋ

右上角那張看了好久才知道是大象...
還有那張趴在地上的...
那是什麼...(惑)

----------


## 老頭

噗~~!
噴血...
好想把手中的番茄汁給他打下去.
 :狐狸嚇到:

----------


## 九賀

真是超好玩的
眼睛好像還有塞乒乓球?之類的

整個看起來都超不可思議的(?
左下角的海獅(?)要怎麼移動阿?
動起來一定很XD

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 袋鼠右邊的那個晏看不懂ˊˋ
> 那是水生生物嗎@@"!?!?
> XD
> 
> 那應該是特化型腦殘之擬化動物的人行生物!!(滅)


那速企鵝˙3˙+(口胡!!!)~
沒想到全部ㄉ是日常生活中能拿到的東西耶XD
而且剛好家中都有再賣........(遠目)(何?)

----------


## 九賀

> 那速企鵝˙3˙+(口胡!!!)~
> 沒想到全部ㄉ是日常生活中能拿到的東西耶XD


所以在戴之前一定要洗乾淨晾乾@@
不然吃到什麼囧都不知道~

剛剛在下還真的跑去試戴
結果還是一個囧(被嚇到

----------


## 银狼之吻

…………無語了，對於這位先驅致以最OTL的OTL……

----------


## 斬月

真的超有創意
無聊時的確可以打發時間  :onion_45:

----------


## tsuki.白

哇咧!!這!!!  :Shocked:  

是很有創意拉...
但爲什麽我覺得自己弄成這樣會感覺很自卑!!(=口=|||
如果老媽買菜回來看到這樣的場景會心髒病突發吧

套太久就可能悶死~~(踢飛

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

變態!這絕對是變態!!


這種獸裝我絕對不想穿，打死我也不會去穿的XD


(有種想要滅了他的衝動.....= =+)

----------


## 冰川

以前看過，開始很驚奇，後來越看越變扭……
好像是美國一位仁兄干的……
突然覺得美國人好恐怖……

----------


## Owla

在看這篇前我才剛吃完午餐......
早知道就不要吃這麼飽了
害我差點吐出來......= ="
(在這個反應前還愣了幾秒)
話雖如此
不過還是很有創意啦~^^"
而且......
果然是只能在家玩的遊戲......
千萬別讓其他的人看到
否則絕對會被抓到精神病院去XD
本來還想問是不是你本人?
後來看到樓上說是美國人後
就想......你應該還有救= =
至少這種事打死我都不做
想當動物也不用做到這種程度吧?
感覺真的有一點病態呢......

----------


## 極冰青狼

哇!!都超像的，用的材料應該都是隨處可見的吧，
這個些動物可以再無聊的時候打發時間玩一玩
不過真的有一點好笑

----------


## huxanya

很好笑,
無聊時可以這樣,
小孩子不要學,
這好像很容易窒息.
也許可以貼ㄧ張獸臉圖增加真實感.

----------


## 大貓貓

恩...
是行得通...
但有某種噁心的感覺...  :onion_64:

----------


## taleshunt

再來一個囧(遞出)

這個玩法有點.....(昏倒)
總之敝獸是辦不到的
所以呢...阿~你們要做啥啊~~(被眾獸套裝)

(悶死)

----------


## 那岐

怎麼，看久了有點恐怖XDD

不過動物的感覺都有到，只是樣子......

（尤其那隻...海象？鯨魚？海牛？？好恐怖﹦﹦）

----------


## 小黑虎

太好笑,太有創意,

令我笑爆破肚皮,

抱起肚子在地下打滾!!

企鵝太好笑了xdd

----------


## 白狼 小舞

:Laughing:  天ㄚ~~~~~
超經典的啦~~~
好久沒看到如此經典的~
真是極品中的極品ㄚ~
感謝您!本狼收下了喔~  :Very Happy:

----------

